# making a flat paint flatter



## poppameth (Oct 2, 2008)

You need a cheap builder grade latex, that is all latex. Most paints now have acrylic in them instead of being a pure vinyl or latex. The acrylic causes some sheen even in flats. Basically you need cheap paint to get that look. Any quality product is going to have acrylic in it and at least a slight angular sheen.


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

If the paint jobs that bad why would you not just repaint the walls instead trying to match it?
You do know that using flat paint on the walls will show hand marks and be hard to clean, right?


----------



## jsheridan (Jan 30, 2011)

You need a cheap, cheap builders flat. They have no sheen because they're basically all chalk or clay.


----------



## ric knows paint (Oct 26, 2011)

joecaption said:


> If the paint jobs that bad why would you not just repaint the walls instead trying to match it?
> You do know that using flat paint on the walls will show hand marks and be hard to clean, right?


Good Point, JC...as the paint evangelist says "Repaint and thin no more"


----------



## Brushjockey (Mar 8, 2011)

I agree with both- for the amount of time you probably have already spent running around, you could have upgraded to a quality finish. 
A builders flat is good to prime with a primer sealer- because it will suck the life out of a first coat or two of anything good.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

seriously who knows what it is ?you could call the builder and maybe get the number of the painter and he could tell you what he used.just don't hold your breath:huh:. builders flat , in other words cheep flat paint, is like a dirt magnet. if you like the color thats on the walls now get it in a quality washable flat or matte.same color flat on flat you could do it one coat


----------



## joecaption (Nov 30, 2011)

Builders and people turning houses like to use flat because it helps hide all the flaws in the sheetrock finishing.


----------



## ltd (Jan 16, 2011)

ric knows paint said:


> Good Point, JC...as the paint evangelist says "Repaint and thin no more"


 i like that :laughing: it took me a couple times but yea thats good


----------



## cousindan (Apr 23, 2011)

joecaption said:


> Builders and people turning houses like to use flat because it helps hide all the flaws in the sheetrock finishing.


 
BINGO!!!

The sheetrock job as a lot of imperfections and the flat is alot more forgiving than say an eggshell.

I'm going to go through the house and fixing the sheetrock problems like mud runs on the corners, pi## poor caulking in trim and the occational ding here and there. I'm not ready to repaint the entire interior just yet so a quart of touchup paint is all I need.


----------



## user1007 (Sep 23, 2009)

joecaption said:


> If the paint jobs that bad why would you not just repaint the walls instead trying to match it?
> You do know that using flat paint on the walls will show hand marks and be hard to clean, right?


Stop it!:furious::furious::furious::furious:


----------



## chrisn (Dec 23, 2007)

sdsester said:


> Stop it!:furious::furious::furious::furious:


 
Hey, at least he did not want them to tear it all out and start over:laughing:


----------

